# Nitroholic Meet up LONG ISLAND Nassau county Right off meadowbrook pkwy!!!!!!!



## Nitraholic20% (Oct 21, 2009)

Long Island, Nassau Looking for people who want to race have some fun and run what you brung. freeport 198 Albany ave in a industrial area, we can make as much noise as we want whatever time of the day. im there all the time the pavement is great for ur car. What ever u got lets see it i personaly have a couple cars anywhere from the 40 - 70 mph range. Every Tues and Thurs 6:30 pm be their or be square. we do have about a half dozen regulars who come down come join us.......  Details [email protected] Ps RT 110 Farmingdale The Multiplex theatres guys are also there every sunday 6-10 pm Come on out no excuses PLEASE RESPOND BACK LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK


----------

